# Hi, my name is Kevin



## Ziggs (Apr 29, 2013)

And my parents are on vacation in Spain right now at some friends of them (we live in Holland). They sent me a text message if I would like to have a kitten of 6 weeks old when they come back.. I AM SO STOKED RIGHT NOW. I'm thinking all day long about names already, I personally like the name "Ziggs" 
Anyway; I immediately registered here in search of a lot of useful info! Hehe

PS: FIRST PET EVER


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

6 weeks old is way too young for a kitten to be away from his mother. If you can, please leave him with his Mom for another 6 weeks. They learn good litter box habits, how to clean and groom themselves, NOT to bite, behavior boundaries, and much more in those last 6 weeks. I know it's exciting, and they're so cute when they're tiny, but believe me, it's for your sake as well as his.


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome!

marie73 is right, really the kitty should be 12 weeks old or so before it leaves its mom. Probably you won't have the choice, sounds like your parents have made the choice for you? I know how hard it is to wait. I have the same problem with waiting, personally, I'm not really patient.

It's good you are thinking about names and all. You will need time to set up your house for the kitty. That's the part I like best. Kitty proofing and all is work, but keeps the kitty from trouble.

I look forward to hearing more as things progress!

Mylita


----------



## Ziggs (Apr 29, 2013)

I forgot to add: it doesn't have a mommy anymore  do you have any advice about how to deal with it? Because the most important thing for me is the cat having the best life there is..


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I guess I'm a little confused. Are they bringing the kitten back with them?


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I know 6 weeks is not the ideal time to bring a kitty home, away from it's mommy, but if it's already away from it's mom, then it looks like you will be mom  I have never had a kitten that young, my cats were always strays and much bigger than that. Actually, I did have an 8 week old kitten when I was 13. I remember him sleeping in a little shoe box that I made into a bed, right by me. He ended up thinking I was his mommy his whole life. Good luck, and I'm sure you will find some advice on how to deal with a kitty that little.


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

I have one of those cats that lost it's mother when he was about 6 weeks old and it is a real learning experience. I had to teach him to use the litter box and he is pretty wild to this day and he is 4 years old. He bites at you when you don't pet him right, he will run up behind you and take a chunk out of your leg and we have tried everything to break him. But then on the other hand he is very sweet and is very much a lap cat when he wants to be. I guess he associates me as his mother since I was the one that nurtured him from the day I got him and he really doesn't have much to do with my husband or anyone else. He doesn't know how to play other than rough, but I am so attached to him that I just take the scratches and bites (I did have his top teeth blunted by the vet so they weren't so sharp). So he is strictly a one person cat, I'm sure you will get some good advice on this forum that can help you out, wish I would have known about it and could have gotten some good tips on raising a kitten so young.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Its not ideal but if this kitten doesnt have a mom then this kitten will bond with you. Make sure you dont use clumping litter. Kittens will eat litter and clumping litter in their system can kill them. In the US good brands for kittens are Worlds Best or Swheat. They are corn and wheat based litter. Its best to start your kitten on a wet diet. Canned food. You will find a lot of info on the forum about food. Congrats on your new addition. 

If you can have a buddy for him even better! Looking forward to seeing and hearing about Ziggy. They are crazy guys when they are young! He will keep you entertained for sure!


----------



## Ziggs (Apr 29, 2013)

marie73 said:


> I guess I'm a little confused. Are they bringing the kitten back with them?


Yes


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Ziggs said:


> And my parents are on vacation in Spain right now at some friends of them (we live in Holland). They sent me a text message if I would like to have a kitten of 6 weeks old when they come back.. I AM SO STOKED RIGHT NOW. I'm thinking all day long about names already, I personally like the name "Ziggs" (yes, it's from a videogame; this is what Ziggs looks like in the game: http://forum.lol.garena.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1330&d=1327981116
> 
> Anyway; I immediately registered here in search of a lot of useful info! Hehe
> 
> PS: FIRST PET EVER


Congratulations! That is really smart to seek out info prior to getting Ziggs home, especially being a youngster like (s)he is.

Use the Forum Search function to find specific topic threads on raising a kitten - food, litter, socialization, health, play, etc. Or just ask questions. There are many forum members with experiences in just about every facet of dealing with cats.

Glad you're stoked for your first pet. Hope you and Ziggs have many happy years together.


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear the kitten lost its mother. I don't think I have ever had a kitten younger than 8 weeks old. Looking at threads about raising kittens is a good place to start. Congratz on becoming a kitty mom! You will have a lot of fun with Ziggs!

Mylita


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcome aboard,Kevin! Love your pic!!!!!! You live in a lovely country. Tulips,windmills...


----------



## Ziggs (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words and advice! (I will abuse that search-function like there is no tomorrow, thanks NebraskaCat!). The funny part is; I have NO idea how it looks right now, my parents want it to be a surprise. Anyway, I'm going to the petshop tomorrow to buy some standard stuff with my girlfriend (who has a cat of 18 years old I believe, it's close to passing away.. They're even thinking about putting her to sleep because she seems to suffer sometimes), so she's almost just as excited as me! It's also nice to hear some advice from her, she told me about a waterspray technique to 'shoo' away the cat when it does naughty things? Can you people maybe explain me a bit more about it?

PS: THANK GOD someone has the 'windmills and tulips' idea about our country, and doesn't start shouting the usual 'LEGAL WEED!!!!' crap


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Please post pictures when you get your kitten. This is a great place for information. Make sure you have a nice soft bed for your kitten and put on of your used t-shirts in his bed so he gets used to you. Also, get a litterbox with low sides so it is not hard for him to get in and out.


----------



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

Congrats! Tiny kittens are a blast!  It is so exciting watching them grow up, learn things. At this age they are so curious! I got my little Alice when she was about 6 weeks old, and she is amazing! Look through the forum for basics. My tiny kitten was using adult size litterbox, and was really good at eating canned food right away, so I did not need any special equipment for her.


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

I had to take my babies at 6 weeks because foster mom was going to send them to another foster home without their mother. She tried to get me to take them at 5 wks but I told her I wanted to keep them with their mom as long as possible. One thing that would help would be to get a second kitten, maybe a little older that had spent more time with mom and siblings, so the baby can learn from the older one.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Congrats on the new kitty! 6 weeks is pretty young, and you might have some extra things to deal with because of that, but you should find a lot of advice and experience here to help you. 
My cat Cheddar was a feral kitten that I trapped at a very young age... the vet estimated the he was 4-5 weeks old. Due to lack of socialization, he had a big problem with biting and play aggression. My advice to you is to never encourage your kitty to bite you. It may seem cute when he's a tiny, but for such a young kitten who is still learning how to behave, it can quickly turn into a bad habit that will be hard to break. Always use toys to play instead of your hands, arms, feet, etc.

The "water spray" technique you were talking about is a method of punishment where you give the cat a squirt of water from a spray bottle when they do something they shouldn't. It can work for some things, but personally I'm not a fan of this method since the cat usually learns to associate the punishment with you as soon as they figure out you're the one controlling the squirt bottle. As a result, they'll continue to do the thing they're not supposed to, just not when you're around. Personally, I think there are better methods of changing your cat's behavior that are more effective. If you are having a specific behavioral problem, there are plenty of people here who can give you some good advice on how to deal with it. All you have to do is ask! 

One of the things you'll want to invest in is a good scratching post, or a cat tree that also serves as a scratching post. Cats don't need much, but that's one thing that should be on everyone's list. Good food is also important... all foods are not created equal, so I would also highly recommend learning what to look for in a high quality cat food so that you can choose a good one (or several).


----------



## Ziggs (Apr 29, 2013)

Alright guys. So, I got a text from my mom again; it's a girl, so the name Ziggs isn't going to work for me, thinking of some for now. Bought some non-clumping litter, bought food and a little necklace-thingy. Gonna go shopping again tomorrow for nice comfy stuff for her! God, I'm so excited. They're underway with the car right now, she's meowing alot in the car.. But yeah alot is happening for her so that's normal I guess.

Will post pictures ASAP!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I cant wait to see pictures. This is going to be one loved kitten. Kittens need kitten food till about 9 months. Be careful about the necklace. Any collar should be a break away. We had a kitten hang themself in a kennel. Kittens explore everywhere and there always the possibility of them getting caught on something. Do they microchip where you are? Your getting good advice. Keep us posted


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, how exciting! Can't wait to see picture! Buy her some little toys. Most cats love the fishing pole ones with the feathery toy at the end.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Kevin, did you get your new kitten?


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

Ziggs said:


> PS: THANK GOD someone has the 'windmills and tulips' idea about our country, and doesn't start shouting the usual 'LEGAL WEED!!!!' crap


LOL I live in Colorado so we're hearing "united states Amsterdam". I have no idea what people in Washington are hearing, but I don't think it will deter anyone who wants to ski in the winter or go hiking in the summer. but it is making a lot of people want to come here.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

Congrats on your new furbaby!! Please post photos when you get the chance. This is a great forum and you will learn a great deal!


----------



## Ziggs (Apr 29, 2013)

SO! Sorry for not responding for a couple of days, was busy with school and ofcourse getting acquainted with our new friend.. I decided to name her Pita ("Peetah" in english), here are a few photos: Pita - Imgur

I might upload some more soon! I'M SO IN LOVE!


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Pita is adorable - you are going to have so much fun with her, already seems like she is adjusting to you quite nicely. Love the picture of her up on your back. When Lucky was that young we were tiling our basement and I would be down on my hands and knees and he would ride on my back, it was the cutest thing. They are so inquisitive!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Very cute kitten. Have fun with your new friend!


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

What a little cutie Pita is and such a great name too! You are in for quite an adventure! One of the first pictures we have of Katerina was taken at the breeder's. She thought Ron was the best climbing toy ever! She and her sister took turns running up his back. Nothing like height to gain a new perspective. LOL

Mylita


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Pita's a doll! You can tell she really loves you,too!

OT,this has been bugging me:do you guys REALLY put mayonaise on french fries?


----------



## Ziggs (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes we do. But I absolutely hate mayonaise, so I don't get it either 
Oh by the way, a quick question.. Today she seemed really scared of me walking close, but an hour later fell asleep on my lap and loved my cuddles... And some time later seemed scared again.. Is there an explanation for that? Or is it just because she's so young and little?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is so adorable! What a pretty face. I think her acting scared is because she is still so little. I think she is just playing. just be real careful when walking around her, one of by biggest fears when I am around a kitten is to step on it. Congratulations on your new friend. She seems she is adjusting nicely.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

She's still getting used to you! Actually,it looks pretty good! She seems to have really bonded with you!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Threads regarding behavior and other issues should be started in the proper forums.


----------

